
Sam Altman on Angel Investing - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-4QqHHE16s
======
tosh
I just randomly stumbled again upon this video from 2018 (from Startup
Investor School), densely packed and interesting for angels as well as
founders.

and yet it has less than 23k views (!)

